# The PL Refit bar has just been raised...



## Bryancd (Jun 4, 2005)

Not my work, but he posted this over at Stareship Modeler...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5984404372&indexURL=8#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

Your impressed? I'm not. It's a decent build, but that's as far as I'll go.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow...it says it sold for $1700!!! That's just plain crazy!

I'm sure a lot of work went into...BUT...look at the close-up of the engineering detail...notice the very visible seam at the base of the pilons...the seams on the tops of the nacelles are visible too.

IMO, that's way too much to spend...


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

Yup. That's a marginal build at best, and some guy paid serious cash for it.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm still in shock...$1700...In the words of Frank Barone "Holy crap!"


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Uhm... To *you* it's "marginal". To me, it's a very nicely done buildup. The guy obviously cares about the work he did on the model and did a fantastic job not only in assembling, but lighting and painting. I wouldn't pay $1,700 for it, but I certainly wouldn't belittle it by calling it "marginal".....


----------



## dan1701d (Jun 9, 2004)

Well, I think it looks preety good, and am sure alot of hours went into it, so $1700 for the time and effort is not too unreasonable, but so many here have made better looking ones.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Didn't see the mention of the seam line at the pylon base 'til after I'd written my response. It's rather odd that the seamline would be there, given the rest of the detail put in to the construction of the kit. It's possible that's from a drop the model took, I guess. I find it hard to believe the builder just let it go after putting all the hardwork in to the rest of the model. 

Still, the guy obviously put a lot of work in to the model.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah, I guess I am more shocked a the price paid than anything else. From that point of view, he did very well. I also like the paint work (some colors are a little darker than I am shooting for).


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

I think marginal is a good term for it. Bottom line, he turned a $50 kit into $1700 cold cash. More power to him.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Alkalilake said:


> I think marginal is a good term for it. Bottom line, he turned a $50 kit into $1700 cold cash. More power to him.


And thats really what it comes down to. And in fact thats not a bad price.

If you subtrack the cost of materials then divide the remainder of the $1,700.00 by the number of hours spent to build it, you might be suprised at how little an hour the build was making.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

klgonsneedbotox said:


> Wow...it says it sold for $1700!!! That's just plain crazy!


"There's a sucker born every minute."
P.T. Barnum


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

I guess another thing to consider...most of the people that frequent these threads have some model building skill and experience (and some of you guys have A LOT)...so "we" would look at it and say "I can build it for $200" (to throw a $$ figure at it)

The person that bought it probably loves ST and isn't a builder...so to that person this is something they look at and say "Wow, I could never do that." (just an assumption).

On the hours part....yeah...I figure about $200-300 for kit and materials, which leaves $1400. If the builder spent 100 hours, that's only $14 an hour...

I know I have spent upwards of 40 hours on mine and I am MAYBE 25% of the way there...


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> "There's a sucker born every minute."
> P.T. Barnum



My sentiments exactly! Wonder if the person who bought it is under is seeing a psychiatrist. Because he/she defininately needs his/her head examined! ! $150.00 to $200.00 or a little more but NOT $1700.00!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> My sentiments exactly! Wonder if the person who bought it is under is seeing a psychiatrist. Because he/she defininately needs his/her head examined! ! $150.00 to $200.00 or a little more but NOT $1700.00!


I've said it before, and I'll say it again--some people have more money than brains. But, hey, if they have the means and are willing to spend that much on that particular item, more power to them. I wish I had that kind of "disposable income".


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, I checked out Starship Modeler and the builder of the refit has also sold a few other kits on Ebay...he's made some good money doing this. I think his ertl refit was ~500 and his E-E was ~600 (I might have those reversed). Anyway he does pretty good work. I'm still at a loss to explain the seams, but I haven't assembled my refit or filled the seams yet either...so who knows what mine will look like!!!

My goal is to be done for the holidays...maybe I'll sell it! (nah...)


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Okay...visible seams, some questionable color choices and the huge price tag aside, here are my two problems with it:

1) The display base...couldn't he have come up with something better, or at least get rid of those stupid "warp core" support struts in the front!

2) The CORD!!! Use a black cord so it won't stand out as badly! Actually, that's where a better display base comes in...hide the cord inside the support, so it doesn't show at all.

So...that's it for me.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

As a non-Trek modeler, I'm unqualified to judge the model.

But I certainly agree with the above post by 1701ALover. The display base is extremely unprofessional and the cord hanging out of the bottom of the kit is even worse. Of course, that doesn't preclude a buyer from paying for it anyway so I'm not going to argue the price (tempting as that its).

I remained rather surprised at the very few attempts to properly integrate the power supply into a more professional looking base (and I don't mean sticking the model on a brass pipe). The kit base may well suffice for a guy just building a model for himself (though I still think it looks hideous). It just strikes me as odd that such an obvious weak point in the kit manages to find it's way onto a model that commands big money on eBay







.

Hey, if the guy got that kind of money I guess I shouldn't be lecturing him (I still wouldn't use that "world's ugliest base" on a model) .


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I think the model looks great. There are some things we all would have done differently, but then, we haven't sold ours for over 1000 dollars


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Too bad it didn't sell for $1,701.

Strange.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

all I can say is I am in the wrong business.


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> all I can say is I am in the wrong business.


...funny...I was just thinking the same thing...


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Here's the thing, if you can do better (and you may very well be able to), do 
so. If you feel guilty about making 1600+ bucks, you could always give it
to me.

Otherwise, it just comes across as a bunch of sour grapes griping.

Edge


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Ah...but wait...saying "I'm in the wrong business" is not necessarily sour grapes...it just may be a realization...more power to the guy that made the models and sold them...he clearly is a fan, is goal oriented and has been successful...


----------



## Bryancd (Jun 4, 2005)

I think the price was very fair considering the imperfections pointed out. It's still a really beautiful display model, excessive criticism not withstanding. And there is a few members here and at Starship Modeler who are charging $2000-$2500 for one of these. You know who you are


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

klgonsneedbotox said:


> Ah...but wait...saying "I'm in the wrong business" is not necessarily sour grapes...it just may be a realization...more power to the guy that made the models and sold them...he clearly is a fan, is goal oriented and has been successful...


I wasn't really aiming at you.  You have not been dismissive
of the effort put in to the kit, as others have.

Peace and Long Life.

Edge


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Aside from the e-bay post being virtually unreadable with all caps and no paragraphs, I'll be highly pleased if mine turns out half as nice.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok, lets keep this civil. The Guy made a killing on the model, he has time invested into it, While we may not agree with the condition of the seams or the final cost of the model, it was his to do with as he pleased. I encourage you all to get out there and build some, put them on ebay and make a fortune just as he did.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> I encourage you all to get out there and build some, put them on eBay and make a fortune just as he did.


That is what I plan to do!


Once I eventually get my PL model done that is.... maybe if I can clean up on the first one, it can finance the rest of my models.. .


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

Griff, email me.


----------



## user1127 (Jun 11, 2002)

My two cents’ worth: People will pay what they are willing to pay, be it a $500. Trek genre model full of open wounds, cuts, and scrapes, or a $2000. 18"Kenner ALIEN doll with moving jaw action, or whatever.

Before I got back into the kit assembler thing, I once paid $350. For a TOS-E three years ago from a 'Pro-Builder' with over 20 years experience; the ship had open seams, a wobbly pylon, and the main saucer decal was crooked. I re-sold it, and the new owner was happy with it (go figure). As for [that] particular item, he spent time, trials, and tribbleations building it. As for his stand, I too would ‘keep it simple’ and use the old brass rod with male adapter version. Going all out with a mahogany base, or even using Corian material is left for commissioned builds; people who want their ship built the way _they _want. My only negative rant is the fact that he or anyone else should put a tad bit more time into it to set a higher price, so whatever comments have been made should allow [him] to learn, move on, and build better. Setting peoples’ standards for low pricing only devalues the time, effort, and expertise that people spend to build better products. Materials alone can cost up to $75. Which doesn’t even include the kit’s cost. Remember – the DeBoer Hulls kit cost $1600. alone, and a well know website owner charges over $4000. to build it. 

If your skill level commands the same hourly breakdown as your full-time job, then hopefully you should be charging at least $20. per hour, based upon 2 hrs each day, for a two month build.
When people move on to a better job after they’ve gained more skill, do they ask for less money?
-just my thoughts.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

It's a nice build, no question, the lighting is neat! But I would not say the bar has been really raised, in contrast I really like Marc King's build over at Cult's site, it's got a beautifully tight finish IMHO. Fox


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Bryancd said:


> Not my work, but he posted this over at Stareship Modeler...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5984404372&indexURL=8#ebayphotohosting


I think I figured out why he sold this -- his LED to the left of the impulse engine (when looking from aft) is out! On the rim of the saucer. Look at the pictures again. He likely noticed it when it was all finished, and then (after screaming) figured it would take someone to pay him at LEAST $1700 to get the motivation to start again!!!


----------



## Ketzer.com (Oct 20, 2004)

*weird link*

. .


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well one thing's for sure...I ain't posting any damn photos of MY build-up on this board!


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Aw..c'mon! Don't be afraid...I want people to tell me if something doesn't look right and how to fix it!!!  

I figure, there's only so much each person can do well. Some things you are better at than others. This is the first kit I have built in a lot of years, and the first I have lit, so I will make a TON of mistakes!!! I want people to say..."your colors look off" or "your lights are too bright/dim". 

It's too easy to fall into the "this is how I see it" trap when you need to be able to see it like others do. I think that made sense.

Don't worry about hurting my feelings with comments about my work...as long as they are fair and not personal, then fire away!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

"Those who can, do... Those who can't, critique."

Not specifically directed at anyone's modeling skills, I am in NO position to do that, it just seems rather petty the instant belittleing of this guys work. He did a nice job, he posted it on eBay and he made a nice sum. Someone obviously thought it was worth $1700 and if he's happy, and the seller is happy, then let it be.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

klgonsneedbotox said:


> I guess another thing to consider...most of the people that frequent these threads have some model building skill and experience (and some of you guys have A LOT)...so "we" would look at it and say "I can build it for $200" (to throw a $$ figure at it)
> 
> The person that bought it probably loves ST and isn't a builder...so to that person this is something they look at and say "Wow, I could never do that." (just an assumption).
> 
> ...


I dont know, for my first attempt at the big polar lights Enterprise and my first studio scale model , I think I did pretty good. I did not think TOO much of it when it was done as I was well aware of its flaws or I would have charged about $2000.00 , but yea I was fairly pleased. Can I do better?(no doubt), as I have stated in the SSM forum, I was only trying to get a "feel" for the beast for the first time around, and I think I felt it pretty good for the first attempt. I am working on the 1701-A version right now, that one will be about 97% seamless and Im ready to put my "money" where my mouth is. If you try and sell a build of the big E for "200-300" bucks you will have ripped yourself off. Not one person may agree with me here but I am an honest guy and I think that the gentleman who purchased the model got a good deal. It went for what it was worth not a penny more. It took a little more than a month to complete . The next one I do will be a major improvment on that first.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Alkalilake said:


> I think marginal is a good term for it. Bottom line, he turned a $50 kit into $1700 cold cash. More power to him.



You are intitled to your opinion as everyone is, I saw your work on the debour hulls refit and it is awesome. I thought that I would have been cut a little more slack since it was obviously my first build up of it. Even if your model had visible seams I would have not belittled it or anyone elses for that matter the way you did my build up. Being a modeler yourself you should know and appreciate how much work it takes to get a model done even if it isnt perfect in the outcome (because they dont always do). I take this as a hobby and I am hoping to make it into a profession.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> "Those who can, do... Those who can't, critique."
> 
> Not specifically directed at anyone's modeling skills, I am in NO position to do that, it just seems rather petty the instant belittleing of this guys work. He did a nice job, he posted it on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> and he made a nice sum. Someone obviously thought it was worth $1700 and if he's happy, and the seller is happy, then let it be.


Thanks alot ohio_southpaw. Very well put. Im glad that there still are a few nice modelers out there such as yourself that do not have nothing but competition on their minds. 
Thanks again


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Trekmodeler...welcome to the boards...

And remember, as Jim Kirk once said: " We learn by doing. "

You turned a nice profit on your build ( especially if you had a ton of fun doing it ) . You have a LOT to be proud of. God Bless Capitalism!


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

If you read all of my posts, you will see that I sorta back tracked after my first couple of posts.  

Frankly, I have never sold a model and $1700 to me sounded crazy. But, you will see that through additonal posts, and a little thinking, I reasoned that it's really not that much when you consider the time, materials and effort. Basically, I'm just cheap!!! :thumbsup: 

Now, about the seams...I did make mention of those...and my honest opinion is that if you really want to make this a profession, you have to take care of them (but you already knew that!!!).  

So, hopefully, no hard feelings??!!! I like your paint work and I think the kit is attractive. I'm glad you found a buyer and I hope the "business" stays good for you.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

klgonsneedbotox said:


> If you read all of my posts, you will see that I sorta back tracked after my first couple of posts.
> 
> Frankly, I have never sold a model and $1700 to me sounded crazy. But, you will see that through additonal posts, and a little thinking, I reasoned that it's really not that much when you consider the time, materials and effort. Basically, I'm just cheap!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


None at all. We're cool. I realised that your later posts were more fair and an accetable critism.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Alkalilake said:


> Yup. That's a marginal build at best, and some guy paid serious cash for it.


 As for you ,MY opinion is that you are quite petty and VERY quick to judge.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Trekmodeler...welcome to the boards...
> 
> And remember, as Jim Kirk once said: " We learn by doing. "
> 
> You turned a nice profit on your build ( especially if you had a ton of fun doing it ) . You have a LOT to be proud of. God Bless Capitalism!


That's strange, I didnt feel welcome here even before I joined.  But Thanks anyway GLU_Sniffah :thumbsup:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

klgonsneedbotox said:


> Aw..c'mon! Don't be afraid...I want people to tell me if something doesn't look right and how to fix it!!!
> 
> I figure, there's only so much each person can do well. Some things you are better at than others. This is the first kit I have built in a lot of years, and the first I have lit, so I will make a TON of mistakes!!! I want people to say..."your colors look off" or "your lights are too bright/dim".
> 
> ...


My feelings dont get hurt over constructive criticism. Well put.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

klgonsneedbotox said:


> Aw..c'mon! Don't be afraid...I want people to tell me if something doesn't look right and how to fix it!!!
> 
> I figure, there's only so much each person can do well. Some things you are better at than others. This is the first kit I have built in a lot of years, and the first I have lit, so I will make a TON of mistakes!!! I want people to say..."your colors look off" or "your lights are too bright/dim".
> 
> ...


Words of wisdom Alkalilake, Read carefully. Constructive criticism is one thing petty Belittling is a totally different.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

The Trekmodeler said:


> That's strange, I didnt feel welcome here even before I joined.  But Thanks anyway GLU_Sniffah :thumbsup:


 Kick Arse! 

I just wanted to welcome you properly. Really these are for the most part, a great bunch of guys/gals and some of them ( myself included ) can be a bit of a perfectionist.

Anyway, from where I sit after reading the thread and looking at your sale listing's images, is that you have nothing to 'prove' to anybody. In fact, if you've read the various refit threads, you'll find several people have multiple copies of the PL refit for 'familiarization' builds, etc. Strange people like me only have one and will only build ONE...so I will be really hard on myself to get it 'right' ( to _my_ satisfaction ) the first time (and only time ). 

By all means, stick around. There are many fine ideas and people willing to share theirs and listen to yours. 

Keep on modellin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one that can't afford to repeatedly spend $50 on the refit 'til I get it right! If I spend $100 for some lighting, my wife'll have me on the PB&J and Ramen noodles diet. :freak: 




BTW Trekmodeler, (or can we call you The? ) welcome to the forum. It seems that if anything Trek shows up on EvilBay it becomes an easy target. Sometimes deservedly so, but more often we just wish we'd thought of it first. Don't think too badly of us. We're not all evil. (except for JohnP, but he'd be the first to admit it) :wave:


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

Trekmodeler, some people just have a higher standard of building. I wouldn't post pictures of anything I wouldn't buy myself. As I said, somebody paid $1700 for that refit, and now has it sitting in their house enjoying it. That's the bottom line. Feel free to browse.
http://img150.imageshack.us/img_viewer_framed.php?g=bm24vi.jpg


----------



## NCC1701-A (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome to the boards.

I would have to disagree with both sides. 

Something is only worth what one person is willing to pay for, REALISTICALLY speaking, the fact there where only 2 bids makes me wonder. Add to the fact the bidders history basically shows they are either extremely well off to be able to blow money on STUFF in general, or they have nothing better to do.

For me I mentioned that I am working all from hand on a fiberglass/resin casting of a anime vessel. After making my postings and all, people have offered upwards of $1000 for my model, but I would never think of taking someones money for this, it's more of an art, and the materials to build and cast them in a production sense don't cost enough for me to warrant charging more then what the materials cost me.

The guy I know doing a drydock for the Refit is thinking of charging over $5g's for a fully painted and lighted version.

So Lets get real people. It's a model kit, capitalism or no capitalism.

Now realistically I would have paid no more then $300 to $400, for some one that put what they did into it I would have expected more spotlighting, I.E. the warp nacelles lighting the saucer back area and secondary hull insignia, the shuttlebay control room and side panels, some more detail work done on the navigational deflector, spots on the drosal corrected better, better detail on the inboard flux chiller grills.

My critique for this is not based on what you have already done, just what could have been done during the build.

There is a sucker born every minute, do I think I could do better? I think if anyone puts their time, money and effort into something, they can accomplish anything.

I never used to put models together like most people here which have done it for years, do I think I could do better, bet your ***, will I put my money where my mouth is? Sure will, why would I make that claim, cause I am so anal and detail oriented that I would do the things that most people don't even comprehend.

But like I said it's a model, nothing more.

But out of all the models I have seen done, both hobby and professional, the best work I have seen done by far are the ones done by Kyu-Woong Lee.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok we all have our Opinions on everything from ebay to other boards to garage kit makers. We are all entitled to our opinions. We have to respect each others opinions wether we agree with them or not. Lets move on to a more positive subject or more positive thoughts on this. I don't want to have to close this one down due to bickering back and forth. We can all get along can't we?? (except for maybe JohnP lololol)

By the way Alkalilake, where did you get those vampirella models, me want me want


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Well you all have good points that could not possibly be disagreed with. Its all about opinions and criticisim. I will post up some pics of the 1701-A model Im working on soon, and I would REALLY like to hear ALL The constructive criticism that you can give me, but It just pissed me off when I visited this thread found out that a bunch of people would even say stuff like that. I thought that that we are suppose to encourage the modeling hobby not the opposite. Even if it is the most hideous model I have ever seen I would not say things like some of you did. I would just simply tell the modeler what he or she needs to do fix it up. Words like "hideous" and "ugly" are not constructive, they are just petty and mean.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh and just for the record, I dont sell everything I do on ebay. Neither do I sell on ebay just for the money. I am actually trying to obtain a client base and to gain some capital so is to pay for my new website which will be up soon. By the way, Why is it that alot of modelers hate ebay calling it "evilbay" and such?


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> By the way Alkalilake, where did you get those vampirella models, me want me want



You have good taste my friend. Both of those kits are either impossible or really spendy to track down. The one laying on the grave is by John Wright of Vision models, the standing one is by Sugita of Impact models. An unbuilt Vision Vampi went for $400 on on ebay recently. Harris comics finally knuckled under because of the popularity of the Sugita kit and produced it as a prepaint through Moore Creations. One of these is on ebay right now for a good price. I'd repaint it of course, but it's not bad as is. Item number 6547531003


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Trekmodeler...I would very much like to see your work. If I have any constructive, positive ideas for fixes, I'll post them. I have to say that, aside from a couple of visible seams (which really weren't too bad), *I* think your paint job is excellent, and the colors you used will work very well for the 1701-A. If you ever do another 1701 (no A), try using shades of mossy green instead. The original refit's engineering hull strongback was green...it wasnt until STIV:TVH that it was changed to blue.

My two comments from before stand: Try a different mounting system to eliminate the two support struts in front...they block sight-lines (okay, sorry...that's the theater director in me talking), and either hide the cord completely, or use a black one for the power supply so it isn't as obvious.

And after thinking some more, and reading a couple of other posts, and talking to a friend of mine who is a professional model maker (and is helping me with MY PL Refit!), I'm beginning to think that the $1700 price tag isn't so bad. It's still waaay out of the range of what *I* could afford, but if someone wants a finished, lit model and doesn't have the time or want to go to the trouble of building it themselves, and can afford it, hey...who are we to criticize?

Good luck on your -A build...I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Well much for Thanks for your input 1701lover, I appreciate it. I actually have a very good reason for the base thing. It was completely intended. I did not want to mount a big heavy hunk of soft plastic on a male adapter attached to a metal rod. There might be warpage over time. I agree that I must figure out a logical way to mount the model up on a custom base. I will do so, but for the time being I have to stay with the stock base. I just cant figure out a way to have it be able to sit on a rod without worrying about it warping badly over time. Any suggestions.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I think The Trekmodeler has a very good point we should be respectful to our fellow builders whether or not they did a job up to your standards .I know that he did make some good money on his build and I think that is great .I am in the middle of a build up for a client and I am sure most would not find my work up to their standards .I think that if I can build it to the best of my abilities and please my client then I have done my job.We are a brother hood of builders here ,we should be respectful but still offer criticism where it is due ,with some helpful advice .Trekmodeler ,On the evilbay question I think the reason is because every time we write ebay it becomes a ebay link.Also I wish to welcome you to the boards as well I look forward to seeing more of your work .


----------



## Bryancd (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, Trekmodeler, I'm sorry I posted your work here in the first place . I saw your thread over at StarshipModeler and thought it would cool to post it here and over the the Replica Prop Forum General Modeling board. Yours was the first complete and lit PL I had seen yet and I thought it looked great. There are some imperfections, for sure, but still a terrific build worthy of praise. I had NO idea a very few of the people on this board were such idiots, sorry. Most have always been very encouraging of anybodys work, thus imroving and moving the hobby forward. Internet chat boards are filled with big words from little men.
Anyway, I think your model is sweet and $1700 is exactly what it's worth, good for you 


...and as a follow up to Steve's post above, I'm his client. I have a unique perspective on this that you guys don't- I don't have the skill to do what all of you do, therefore I am willing to pay someone to do it for me. I enjoy building little polar light Star Trek ships and the Bandai models (which are aslo often poo-poo'd here). I came here to see great work and learn a little. Paying $1700 or more for a big PL build is more than I would spend, but it's worth it. I know folks who pay more for a Darth Vader helmet. You may think it's crazy, but it's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I've never sold a model for profit. A scratchbuild and a Voyager I did were sold at charity auctions and went for a nice catch. Nice but not great, so if I were to audit my donated time and materials they probably went for a "loss". It was for a good cause so I don't care to revisit what time and effort went to them. On the look of the models, I'd be afraid to post pictures of them out of fear for being eaten alive.

But my point is that Trekmodeler's catch probably wasn't as profitable as it may appear given the amount of time and detail he put into it. It's not a $50 model by any means since he didn't build it out of the box. 

And regarding the visceral comments on the buyer, the people who bought mine at the auction told me they could never dream of doing something like I built. We take our skills for granted, but there are those who can't insert tab A into slot B. If they're willing to pay for a subject they love, they shouldn't be belittled for it. Think of it like paying $20 for a CD. Some music artists would tell you that you overpaid because of what was wrong with the tracks, how it wasn't a good transfer, etc. Do you really care about their opinions if you enjoyed popping the CD and listening to the music?

José


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

I've sold many models on ebay for a profit. I did it purely because I thought I could build something insanely cool and somebody would dig it. What could be better than selling something you like building? I could never keep all the stuff I built anyway, unless I added a few more rooms to store it in.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Well much for Thanks for your input 1701lover, I appreciate it. I actually have a very good reason for the base thing. It was completely intended. I did not want to mount a big heavy hunk of soft plastic on a male adapter attached to a metal rod. There might be warpage over time. I agree that I must figure out a logical way to mount the model up on a custom base. I will do so, but for the time being I have to stay with the stock base. I just cant figure out a way to have it be able to sit on a rod without worrying about it warping badly over time. Any suggestions.


I just sent you an e-mail...just a couple of ideas that popped into my head!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

^ You could share here... 

José

ps - Why does the word "eBay" turn into a link anyway? Is that some revenue-generating device for Hobby Talk?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty much, yeah. Hank had a note up about it for something like a month. They were posted at the top of each individual forum during that time. I believe the term is "partnership" and is a form of advertising on DaNet. I'm pretty sure that he gets x amount of money each time we click on any EvilBay link we post, even just posting the word E(vil)Bay.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Griff - Thanks for the explanation. You gotta admire Hank's entrepreneurship.

José


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

The Trekmodeler said:


> I agree that I must figure out a logical way to mount the model up on a custom base. I will do so, but for the time being I have to stay with the stock base. I just cant figure out a way to have it be able to sit on a rod without worrying about it warping badly over time. Any suggestions.


I have a project underway right now designed to address the above problems.

I wanted to keep my mouth shut until it was 100% finished but it's nearing completion. Actually construction is done and it's in a first coat of primer.

It's a large, heavy base: 17" long and 12" wide made from MDF (a very heavy and stable material). It's quite stylish and incorporates a Trek logo. The model will be supported on an arm rising from the base. The base incorporates a completely hidden cavity of approximately 20 cubic inches (4"x5"x1") and has an internal conduit that passes through the support arm from the cavity. I have an adaptor idea that increases the size of the cavity to hide larger electrical components if need be. The arm is removable so that the stand can be knocked down for transport (with the arm off, it fits in a briefcase). The arm is held in place by a pair of "1/4x 20" steel bolts which mate with steel blind nuts.

The top of the arm provides a support surface 3.5" long and 1.25" wide. That's 4.375 sq. inches of supported area ...at least 10 times more support than you get from the biggest brass tube.

Send me an email or private message if you want a sneek peak (I can click off a 50kb jpeg).


**I don't do Trek models and I don't have the kit! I just like building bases.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the great ideas guys. I will take them all into consideration.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Bryancd said:


> Wow, Trekmodeler, I'm sorry I posted your work here in the first place . I saw your thread over at StarshipModeler and thought it would cool to post it here and over the the Replica Prop Forum General Modeling board. Yours was the first complete and lit PL I had seen yet and I thought it looked great. There are some imperfections, for sure, but still a terrific build worthy of praise. I had NO idea a very few of the people on this board were such idiots, sorry. Most have always been very encouraging of anybodys work, thus imroving and moving the hobby forward. Internet chat boards are filled with big words from little men.
> Anyway, I think your model is sweet and $1700 is exactly what it's worth, good for you
> 
> 
> ...and as a follow up to Steve's post above, I'm his client. I have a unique perspective on this that you guys don't- I don't have the skill to do what all of you do, therefore I am willing to pay someone to do it for me. I enjoy building little polar light Star Trek ships and the Bandai models (which are aslo often poo-poo'd here). I came here to see great work and learn a little. Paying $1700 or more for a big PL build is more than I would spend, but it's worth it. I know folks who pay more for a Darth Vader helmet. You may think it's crazy, but it's all a matter of perspective.


Its cool.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok Thread is closed. we don't need anymore name calling or any negativity


----------

